# What does the average 30sec commercial pay?



## Robert_G (Oct 12, 2019)

Im curious what you guys get paid for the average commercial. A no name actor rarely gets more than 5k. Interested in what the music guy gets.


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 12, 2019)

It's been a few years since I did commercials, so I'm reluctant to comment on current rates.

Regarding actors, though, if it's a union spot, they can clean up, because residuals (union re-use payments) can be really high, especially for network placements. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think they got full rate each time a spot appears on network. Much lower residual schedule for non-network, though. The rules were very complicated and sometimes residuals would be low, sometimes they'd be insane.

The reason I bring that up is that if it's a union spot and if it has vocalists, that vocalist is considered an "actor" (even if they're not on camera) and is supposed to be paid for a SAG session. (Back in the day, it was SAG if it was shot on film, AFTRA if it was shot on tape.) So that vocalist would also receive residuals. And here's where it gets good ... background singers, too. Full rate for each.

So if the singer doubled their lead track, then laid three tracks of harmonies, that's five "performances," so they would get quintuple scale. Residuals quintupled, too. Back when I was doing Barbie commercials, singers would often make well into five figures for one spot. (Mattel eventually got wise, though, since those residuals came out of their pocket, so they started limiting me to only three vocal tracks.)

As you might guess, jingle composers would often decide _they_ needed to sing some harmonies on their spots, since they'd make extra money that way. I never did, though, because since agencies limited my vocal tracks count, my track payments would come out of the real vocalist's paycheck. I was already being paid way more than I should have been paid, and singers are almost always struggling, so I didn't want to go there.

There are also Musicians Union residuals, but they are a pittance compared to SAG/AFTRA.


----------



## cmillar (Oct 13, 2019)

Depends totally upon where you live!

The AFM is pretty non-existent outside of the major orchestral, Broadway/Bway touring, and some film or TV that still might cling onto the ‘good old days’ of ethical corporporate types believing in paying people for their work. (Speaking of US and Canada)

So...take what you can get. If you can get a couple hundred bucks you should be happy. 

Most retailers/companies wanting to advertise will use library music, or a ‘musician/producer’ with a bunch of loops or easy to edit sound libraries. That’s reality. They might do it in-house themselves.

Or, they’ll hire a vocal talent selling their services online who’ll record a voiceover and send it back to them for $35. (I’ve seen that first-hand)

Maybe a major corporation will actually believe in being unique and original. Then, you’re lucky.

Totally depends on where you live and who you know.

Don’t bank on it.


----------



## jmars (Oct 13, 2019)

Most major companies in the US use advertising agencies to produce their ads. Each project has a producer or team of producers that are in charge of everything from hiring the director, to the talent, to the composer (if they have a budget for it).

I’ve been paid anywhere between $2k-9k for a :30 spot. And usually I keep the rights to my music, so each year the client needs to renew the license. That’s usually 5-10% of the original fee.

If you can get on the radar of a producer at an ad agency, that’s the key. But commercial composing is super competitive. Even established music houses have to submit music for free from time to time, and they will do it if it’s for a big brand or the fee is large enough.


----------



## jmars (Oct 13, 2019)

by “submit music for free” I mean, they will submit music for consideration by the client without guarantee of getting the gig, or a demo fee. Usually producers reach out to multiple composer for the same project and present the client with different options. Only one composer will survive!


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 14, 2019)

This doesn't sound like the most promising career.


----------



## artomatic (Oct 14, 2019)

The best job I had was freelancing for a jingle company in Seattle. I composed a few radio ID jingles and got paid per package and 10% every re-sing. That was a promising career but was asked to move to Seattle and I had to decline! Don't do well with gloomy, rainy weather...
Oh yes, 6K for 8 cuts and 2 traffic/weather beds.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 16, 2019)

I just did one, I won't reveal the price but it's not as much as you'd think. It was for a local company; for a large brand (getting major network airplay), it would be a much higher rate. There are so many variables.


----------

